# Gloves



## gregluxus (Jun 24, 2011)

what kind of gloves are the best? cow? goat? ... thanks


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

My impression is cow is heavier and more durable, goat is thinner and more pliable. If you want the best feel and aren't going to use them for a lot of heavy work go with goatskin.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

gregluxus said:


> what kind of gloves are the best? cow? goat? ... thanks


I like Nitrile disposable gloves that I buy at Costco. I have some cow skin gloves if I have something mean and ugly to do, but that hasn't happened.

I sometimes double (or triple) up the nitrile gloves for messy jobs.


----------



## NGAnderson (Jun 14, 2011)

I use cow skin for heavy work, but I like nitrile when I'm pulling frames. Leather is too bulky and tends to get caught between/under frames, jarring the frames in the hive, which leads to angry bees.


----------



## MrHappy (Feb 10, 2012)

Or dish washing gloves. They are think enough for the dirty stuff but thin enough to feel everything. I went all out and got the goat skin with vents and they are worthless so far. The vents are at the same place as the long sleeves so they do nothing except make it weak at that point. And the goat, even though thin, aren't really thin enough to really feel if there are bees under the frame I'm putting back, or if I'm squishing bees under my fingers as I'm taking the frames out. I had them for a week before I went to the DollarTree and got gloves there. They make all the difference. I got 3 just in case they break. For $3 it's a lot cheaper.


----------



## Keth Comollo (Nov 4, 2011)

Bucko goatskin gloves. I just ordered three more pairs and I think they were $9.50 pair with free shipping. Can't beat that.


----------



## kincade (Feb 3, 2011)

Keth Comollo said:


> Bucko goatskin gloves. I just ordered three more pairs and I think they were $9.50 pair with free shipping. Can't beat that.


Agreed 100%. Out of the 5 kinds of gloves ive used i like these the best.


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

goatskin with the nylon cuffs


----------



## wheeler88 (Mar 6, 2011)

"Bucko goatskin " works for me...


----------



## larrymn (Sep 3, 2011)

from where did you order these?


Keth Comollo said:


> Bucko goatskin gloves. I just ordered three more pairs and I think they were $9.50 pair with free shipping. Can't beat that.


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

I have tried leather and nitrile, but I just can't abide either. Haven't tried goatskin.


----------



## Beregondo (Jun 21, 2011)

When I wear gloves, they are usually dishwashing gloves.

I often don't bother with gloves, just smoke my hands and go barehanded.


----------



## Jim 134 (Dec 1, 2007)

Just smoke my hands and go in barehanded 95% of the time.


BEE HAPPY Jim 134


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I buy regular deer skin gloves at the hardware store and tuck them into the sleeves of my Ultra Breeze or my Beeworks jacket.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Keth Comollo said:


> Bucko goatskin gloves. I just ordered three more pairs and I think they were $9.50 pair with free shipping. Can't beat that.


Ditto


----------



## valleyman (Nov 24, 2009)

Jim 134 said:


> Just smoke my hands and go in barehanded 95% of the time.
> 
> 
> BEE HAPPY Jim 134


I use nitrile, and mainly for the reason it keeps the next to impossible to remove propolis off of my hands. They do aid in removing stingers by just pulling on the glove. The ones from Harbor Freight work fine.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

I've found that on a hot day when my hands get sweaty the goatskin offers very little sting protection. I routinely get stung through the gloves (2 different suppliers same problem - never tried bucko). I've switched to cowhide gloves for the heavy work and nitrile for the light work.


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

I can tell you what not to get--brown canvas. Wow bees cover and sting all over them and it's happened more than once. 2nd time, last time I wore them. What a waste of money.


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

bevy's honeybees said:


> I can tell you what not to get--brown canvas.


 I can imagine the bees thought they where bear paws diggin in...


----------



## spunky (Nov 14, 2006)

I have had the same pair of Mann Lake canvas gloves with gaunlets for 6 yrs. I , really like them. They are a large size , which is size 7. I wear an 8, but I would rather have a pair of gloves a little tight than sloppy. I am ordering a pair for my youngest boy this season. I dont ever remember getting stung thru them yet


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Canvas gloves work fairly well for a while. They might allow an occasional stinger to get through. Don't put them in a washing machine with detergent though or all of their sting proof qualities will be lost. Just an occasional gentle rinse in warm water and drip dry but then the same holds true for leather gloves. It all just depends on how much you are going to be using gloves. Personally I don't bother with the cheaper/non ventilated gloves but then we use them pretty hard.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I have huge paws that just don't fit in the gloves offered. While at a resturant supply store, I spied rubber gauntlet dishwasher gloves! They are big enough I don't have to fight against the spring of the rubber and they pull up over my shirt or jacket when needed. They cost about $11 apair. The downside is your hands sweat and your hands tend to stink like the south end of a badger after you take them out of the gloves. I don't need them all the time, but when I do need them I get no stings and can manipulate small things pretty well.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I have no complaints about how rubber gloves WORK. But as mentioned by others, I can't stand how my hands are all wet and by the end of the day wrinkled, but even worse is how they stink...

Maybe some of you only work bees for 10 minutes a day? They would be perfect for that if you turn them inside out to dry aftewards...


----------



## gkervitsky (Nov 20, 2008)

I usually wear no gloves. I had a pair of white goat leather gloves from the local hardware store that were one size smaller than I thought I needed. I ended up losing one while doing a cut-out feral extraction. Purchased that larger sized glove and find myself reaching for them much less often. Not sure if its because they don't smell like 5 years of honey, propolis, and bee schooling, or if its something else. 

George


----------



## BoilerJim (Apr 15, 2011)

*I love the goatskin gloves.* 

Never tried the Nitrile gloves. Do the stinger go through them? Wheres the best place to buy them?

Jim


----------



## Mustang (Jan 10, 2011)

larrymn said:


> from where did you order these?


bucko gloves 800-966-1408 http://www.buckogloves.com


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

""Bucko goatskin " works for me..."
Worked for me until I tried cheap Rubber ones ( less the $ 1.00). Great grip - better the my fingers. Only negative is that they can get hot and sweaty on warm days.


----------

